
Stamps for UX and Product designers - slbenfica
http://uxstamps.com/
======
ulfw
Or you could simple print out a bunch of outlines on sheets of paper and grab
them when you want to draw on them. I don't see how that is any worse than
stamping a sheet of paper and then draw. And for this you might very well have
the tool already on hand (a printer).

~~~
jkaljundi
Who still nowadays has a printer? Even most offices don't.

~~~
elliotec
I dare you to find a single office without a printer.

~~~
jkaljundi
I guess we're too electronic here in Estonia, with all the e-signatures and
all. I always struggle to find a friend to print something, need that once in
a few months. Same with many other companies here.

What exactly would we need a printer for? What should we print out? Just
curious.

~~~
ryandrake
How about app design templates?

~~~
jkaljundi
Pencil prototypes in notebook, or mockups/hi-fi on screen.

------
bdcravens
Doesn't mean the product is bad or anything but thrown off by this: "We make
..." "... drop us an email ..." yet when you click through to the parent
website (shapes.io): "Portfolio of Chi Wai Li" "My Recent Work"

------
fny
This is a brilliant idea for those of us who like to keep all our brainstorms
in a single notebook! Currently, I print things out and tape them into my
notebook...

I would prefer my stamps to be a little different though, so I'll probably buy
a custom stamp from a site somewhere.

------
montzark
Probably not long before something similiar will appear here:
[https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=stamp](https://www.thingiverse.com/search?q=stamp)

------
RickS
See also: [https://www.uistencils.com/products/iphone-stencil-
kit](https://www.uistencils.com/products/iphone-stencil-kit)

------
finkin1
This is actually pretty cool. I work with a designer that often starts his
process on paper, and I imagine he would be quite intrigued by something like
this!

------
tomwilson
Did calling Apple Watch “iWatch” trigger anyone else?

------
m52go
So simple but so clever. I don't wire-frame enough to justify buying this but
I wish you the best of luck!

------
zpr
If your Product Designer can't draw rectangles then I don't think these stamps
are gonna help them.

------
hellothree23
So dumb...

------
no_protocol
Edit: At the time I posted this comment, the title of the thread was a "Show
HN", now it is no longer a "Show HN". The comments below were made
specifically in response to a "Show HN" as helpful advice for the creator.

There's a payment box at the bottom left of the page that says "Test - No
Grid" \-- maybe this wasn't supposed to be there?

The wording next to the first two options "(Not to scale)" concerns me. Is
there a reason you can't draw it to scale?

Or are you just trying to say that it is a scaled down representation?

Usually "not to scale" indicates that a drawing or other representation is a
different size than the real object AND individual portions of the
representation are not shown with correct proportions. In the case of a design
tool, it seems very important that the stamp have proper proportions.

If it is just scaled down but has correct proportions, you would say "to
scale" and/or indicate the scale as a fraction of the original size. If it is
the exact same size as the actual object, you could indicate that as well.

If it is actually not to scale, what is the point? Any drawing you make in it
won't fit in the actual product the same way.

~~~
samspenc
Not the OP and unsure of exact market - but I'm going to hazard a guess that
"not to scale" is because of the needs of the design industry.

I suspect that this is the sort of thing that they print and put on walls so
that the designers and developers can go wild with their designs and redesigns
of wireframes for the product.

So if its on a wall, you really want it to be much much larger than actual
size so you can see it from 5 or 10 feet away.

This is my guess anyway based on how I've seen product design teams work.
Would be good for the OP to clarify as well.

~~~
no_protocol
It can be much larger or smaller than actual size and still be "to scale" \--
the term indicates that all proportions within the image are correct, not that
it is the same size as the original.

At a glance, it looks like the product actually _is_ to scale so saying "not
to scale" is a disadvantage and will scare away potential customers.

If it really is not to scale, it's almost worthless.

~~~
samspenc
Ah, so interesting! I actually looked this up; have a look at this on English
Stackexchange (not the greatest reference, I know):
[https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/159821/what-
do-p...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/159821/what-do-people-
mean-or-think-they-mean-by-not-to-scale)

It looks like some people interpret it as "not exact size" as well. For some
reason, that's the context I got from this phrase. I can't remember where I
first heard it though.

Having said that, if I step back and have a look, "not to scale" does seem to
imply not exact proportion, which isn't right either.

------
residude
It is neat, but I don't think I would use this as a web developer. Photoshop
or wacom is far more superior to any paper design.

------
nullbyte
This is incredibly dumb. Why is this on the front page?

